# Birdsall Marine Casting Platform



## Birdsall (Sep 24, 2008)

Birdsall Marine Casting Platform










This removable, bow mounted casting platform is a must for serious flats fisherman. It has diamond non-skid molded fiberglass deck with two drain channels. There is ample space for moving and casting. The leg assemblies are available in bright anodized or gloss black or white powder coat finishes. It mounts to the deck with a stainless steel turnbuckle and S hook. 
$375
http://www.birdsallmarine.com/index.php
Birdsall Marine Design 
www.birdsallmarine.com
561-832-7879


----------

